# Aromamizer v2 Upgrade Kit



## Ezekiel (29/3/16)

Lo vendors!

I've noticed the first batches of Aromamizer v2 and Supreme's have entered the country, so I've opened this thread for notifications if anyone brings in the _Upgrade Kit_ for the Aromamizer RDTA v1 to v2.

Here is the link to the merchandise I'm talking about on Steam Crave's site:

http://shop.steamcrave.com/aromamizer-rtda-upgrade_p0921.html

Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Effjh (30/3/16)

I believe @Vapers Corner will be bringing these in, no idea of ETA though.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (30/3/16)

Also interested

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (30/3/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Also interested


Ditto.


----------



## Protect_747 (30/3/16)

Take my money please!


----------

